# Hi from a newbie



## cinnabull (Jul 1, 2008)

G'Day chaps and chappettes.

New to this forum and a new TT owner as well. I've actually been reading this forum for some time as a non TT owner and gained a valuable insight into what to look for and what to avoid when buying my first TT. Some very knowledgable guys on here with very useful info, tips and advice I must say. So hats off to you all and a big thanks as well as you have unknowingly helped me get what i think is a real nice motor. Took some time finding it, but I reckon the wait was worth it. When investing this amount of money, you must try to get as good as you can right??

Sooooo, today, I have bought a Mauritius Blue 225 Coupe. Its an 2004 one, 53 plate as its an early '04, bog standard and has done 18k, full Audi history with all receipts for any bits bought and 1 previous owner. Audi concert player, sounds quite good really, dark grey heated leather. Theres a bit of kerbing on the wheels, and I reckon I will get them refurbed.

Brought it home today and took it easy but I cant wait to give her a bit of a rip. The ride is harder than I am used to coming from a C5 VTR Estate, but certainly not uncomfortable. One thing that struck me immediately was the tiny size of the windows. Mind you, the C5 was like a mobile conservatory there was that much glass.

I reckon I will get a cruise control as my first add on, as I used this a lot on my previous motor. Perhaps a remap later at some stage but no real rush for this. Spacers may be fitted sooner rather than later as well, perhaps an armrest and cup holder, I think that wil do me.

Anyway, me names Stuart and I'm off to read more posts so I'll catch up with you guys later,


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

And happy TT driving....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Stuart  make your first mod joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk and come along to our national day at Rockingham details on here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## MrJazz (Jun 28, 2008)

Gratz on the car m8. The 225 is a brilliant car. Enjoy!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello Stuart and welcome to the forum.
You will soon get used to the window size :lol:


----------

